# campy record shifters, repair or replace



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

this record group set is ten years old. the shifters were rebuilt one or two years ago.

now the bike is not getting/staying in gear and the mechanic says there is issues with the shifter. a helper in the shop that worked in another campy friendly shop said the shifters can't last forever.

i am considering purchasing one right shifter about $200, the bill last time i took this bike in for tune-up + tires & bar tape.

what would you do? this is my #1 road bike giant 2007 tcr advanced, bike #2 is 2003 trek which the campy components came off of.

thanks in advance


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not staying in gear is the classic symptom of the g-springs being worn out. The parts only cost 10 bucks or so. If you could do the work yourself I'd definitely try another overhaul. I have Athena shifters that are several years older than that, and I've replaced the springs 2 or 3 times. Eventually something that I can't replace will wear out, but so far they work.

It's a different calculus if you have to pay for labor. I'm guessing from your description of your last bill that you don't want to or don't feel up to doing that level of work. So it might make more sense to buy a new shifter. I don't know whether it makes sense to buy just one. I'm guessing the pair wouldn't cost much more.

If you want to expand your mechanical skills, but stop short of the scary business of going inside the ergo mech, you could ask the Campy friendly shop what it would cost to do the overhaul alone, and you do the removal, cable replacement, retape, etc., yourself.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If you decide to try the repair route, use the metal spring housing - $6.00 Bikeman Campagnolo Ergo Right Hand Index Spring Carrier 1998-2006 Accepts 2004-2006 Record Ultra and 2 springs - $12 Bikeman Campagnolo Ergo Right Index Spring: Fits All (Also Available in 4 Packs: LD9784)

I haven't seen individual shifters being sold of this vintage. Ribble is out of stock. Total will sell you a set of 10-spd Chorus shifters for close to $300. Campagnolo Chorus QS 10sp Carbon Ergo Levers: Total Cycling

So, IMO it's well worth checking the repair videos on youtube and trying it yourself.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

I've never tried them, but I believe Branford bike charges $60+parts for a rebuild. Go to branfordbike.com and search for ergo rebuild on their site.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

spoke too soon on single lever sales, here's one - $200 Amazon.com: Campagnolo Record 10-Speed, Right Ergo Lever 07: Sports & Outdoors

Dodger is correct about Branford - though it could cost you there too - see this Branford Bike Ergo Lever Rebuild - Branford Bike - Seattle/Bellevue - Campagnolo Pro Shop

So, considering that you get a new hood, and unblemished bits with the new shifter, it might be a better choice if yours is cosmetically rough.

Yet another choice would be to ditch the current shifters and buy a new Centaur set (including new cables worth $35), for $150 here Campagnolo Powershift Ergopowers Double Centaur Alloy Black 10Spd with cables, GEARSHIFT STI / ERGO. Some will say this is a downgrade, but I don't totally agree. The ergonomics are better and the shifting is still fine, just not multi shifting on the upshift.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> this record group set is ten years old. the shifters were rebuilt one or two years ago.
> 
> now the bike is not getting/staying in gear and the mechanic says there is issues with the shifter. a helper in the shop that worked in another campy friendly shop said the shifters can't last forever.
> 
> ...


if you want new

Campagnolo Record 10S Right Ergo Lever 07' | eBay

or 

New 2013 Campagnolo Chorus 10 Ergo Shift Shifters Brake Levers Lever Set Cable | eBay

or

New 2013 Campagnolo Chorus 10 Ergo Shift Shifters Brake Levers Lever Set Cable | eBay

there are as few used sets that look OK, but you wont know the true state of the internals


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the feed back, good to hear you replaced springs 2 or 3 times. i am leaning towards having them rebuilt by the shop, if anyone else out there knows if they campy 10 and 11 shifters are compatable, please post back. not into ebay, and probably try to upgrage as i am hoping to get 5 good years out of this bike.

i just hope the fancy lizard bar tape i just bought doesn't get ruined when he takes a part the shifters:mad2:


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

My shifting was getting sloppy, after 16,000 miles and a lot of shifting on hills. The Veloce rear derailleur's pivots were worn, even with careful cleaning and lube. It was a fairly cheap design, with pressed in small pivots. The replacement 2010 design has sturdier pivots, much better.

I could easily move the shifter side to side,just by pressing on it lightly. The replacement is much more precise.

I expect that your Record derailleur has much better pivots, and isn't worn out, but test it anyway.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Replace the G springs, and it will shift just like new. 

After about 10,000 miles, my Veloce shifter had a cracked G spring carrier, which made the shifting sloppy. Those aluminum ones are usually replaced when the G springs are replaced, just for insurance.
There's a carbon version (here with G springs included) I have no idea if it's stronger. It won't be more than a gram lighter.

I broke this shift lever spring a couple of years ago, disabling the shift lever. You might replace it, too, since the shifter will be disassembled anyway, and it won't cost anything extra, other than the spring itself.

It's a good time to replace the shift cable, since the bars are unwrapped already.

~~~~~~~~~~~
expensive parts that eventually wear out:

The index gear (this shows the left side, not the right): the top grooves are where the G-springs click into. So eventually, the ridges get worn down, affecting the shifting. But my index gear looked pretty much like new after 16,000 miles, I kept it as-is.

The thumb shifter has a pointy end that engages the shifter when you push the thumb lever. That end can get worn down. You would have trouble just with the thumb shifts if it was too worn. But it's probably OK, even if it looks worn a little.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> thanks for the feed back, good to hear you replaced springs 2 or 3 times. i am leaning towards having them rebuilt by the shop, if anyone else out there knows if they campy 10 and 11 shifters are compatable, please post back. not into ebay, and probably try to upgrage as i am hoping to get 5 good years out of this bike.
> 
> i just hope the fancy lizard bar tape i just bought doesn't get ruined when he takes a part the shifters:mad2:


As long as your shop has some experience with Campy rebuilds you should be OK.

There is no commonality between last gen. 10 speed shifters and todays 11 speed. You can only upgrade to 11 speed by replacing shifters, RD, Cassette and chain.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> As long as your shop has some experience with Campy rebuilds you should be OK.
> 
> There is no commonality between last gen. 10 speed shifters and todays 11 speed. You can only upgrade to 11 speed by replacing shifters, RD, Cassette and chain.


good to know!

thanks for all the responses inlcuding the one that states another place charges 60 for the rebuild. last time i had them rebuilt i got new hoodies, so that might come in favor of another rebuild, my other road bike is shimano 9, so there really is no way to consolidate gear/wheel sets


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

would this work 
Campagnolo 10-Speed, Veloce 2009 Right Shifter
You Pay: $93.68
Campagnolo 10-Speed, Veloce 2009 Right Shifter

or this
Campagnolo Veloce Infinite 10-Speed, Right Escape Shifter 07
Campagnolo Veloce Infinite 10-Speed, Right Escape Shifter 07

or even
Campagnolo Centaur 10-Speed, Right Escape Shifter 07
Campagnolo Centaur 10-Speed, Right Escape Shifter 07


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

first 2 are the new shape, only the last is the same shape as yours. All are "escape" single click systems.

when you can get a complete pair plus cables for $150 (as I recommended above), why would you spend $100 on one with no cables?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

even better, Ribble has a complete Veloce shifter set with cables for $105. So why pay that for a single shifter?

Campagnolo Powershift Ergopowers Double Veloce Black 10Spd with cables, GEARSHIFT STI / ERGO


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> even better, Ribble has a complete Veloce shifter set with cables for $105. So why pay that for a single shifter?
> 
> Campagnolo Powershift Ergopowers Double Veloce Black 10Spd with cables, GEARSHIFT STI / ERGO


thanks


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

just wanted to update the thread.

the mechanic i thought was so great that was servicing my bikes for several years was inept. want to another shop and he dialed in the campy gearset in 2 minutes.

brought my trek over to him last week as it needs a new head set.

going forwards, i want to get a new gear set, shimano or campy probably 11.

is there anything that i can use from my olld geas /wheels etc.

campy chours 10, mavic wheels

shiman0 9 speed easton ea 90 wheels (pretty sure this is a 9 speed only), can i buy new free hub for 11 speed for either of the wheels, any of the gears ok for 11 speed?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*rible, rible, rible*

haven't rode this bike over the winter but the gearset is now over 10 years old (it's from 2003 on its second frame)

anyway the shop i started going to since the last shop couldn't get the drivetrain dialed in). started saying maybe its time to go shimano or maybe a new bike

the frame is a really nice 2007 giant tcr advanced i've had a few years and mostly ride on sundays & take off road around thanksgiving.

i think i may just replace the shifters with an inexpensive campy shifter from rible (around $110) or perhaps by a new inexpensive groupset 10 speed campy from rible, so i ran replace dr's, shifters, and have an extra cassette & crank.

what would you do? just a side bar, i have several other bikes to main tain but this is my sunday ride and i want to keep her sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> haven't rode this bike over the winter but the gearset is now over 10 years old (it's from 2003 on its second frame)
> 
> anyway the shop i started going to since the last shop couldn't get the drivetrain dialed in). started saying maybe its time to go shimano  or maybe a new bike
> 
> ...


FIFY.

The minimum number of bits you should replace (staying 10-speed that is), are the shifters and RD, so either Veloce or Centaur.

The shifters will come with new cables, so you might as well have them put on too.

Replacing other bits is really just dependent on their state of wear. So worth checking chain for instance.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> this record group set is ten years old. the shifters were rebuilt one or two years ago.
> 
> now the bike is not getting/staying in gear and the mechanic says there is issues with the shifter. a helper in the shop that worked in another campy friendly shop said the shifters can't last forever.
> 
> ...


Repair for under $15. G-springs are $7.50 a pair with shipping.

Amazon.com: Campagnolo Ergolever Right Index Spring 4-Pack: Sports & Outdoors

The spring carrier is $7 shipped.

Amazon.com: Campagnolo Ergo Right Hand Index Spring Carrier 98-06 Accepts 04-06 Record Ultra: Sports & Outdoors

I never could decide whether taping the handlebar or adjusting the rear derailleur was the hardest part of the rebuild.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Repair for under $15. G-springs are $7.50 a pair with shipping.
> 
> Amazon.com: Campagnolo Ergolever Right Index Spring 4-Pack: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


rebuilt the shifters twice. now there's been a hick-up in the rear dr going uphill now and again. where i cycle it is very busy and i can't have to have a mishap,


----------

